# Skipooter and Sparky Oktoberfest



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sparky & Skipooter
Oktoberfest



http://talkbudgies.com/contests/312946-skipper-scooter-adventures-find-snickers.html​*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

This one made me laugh out loud for sure!! Skipper looks hilarious blowing that giant Alphorn  

They're all ready with their Steins of good ale (I mean, uh, water :cheers and some jaunty German suspenders to match their vacation home


----------



## JensBudgies (Aug 3, 2015)

This is one of my absolute favorites! Skipper really looks like he is blowing that horn! His face is too cute! 

The whole scene is just downright adorable!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for brightening up my Day Miss Deb... I couldn't stop laughing... Skipooter and Sparky look really good all dressed up in there Octoberfest clothes... But where is Sparky's & Skipooter's German Music Box...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

OMG,that's too funny and cute!:laugh: Thank you,Deb!:hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



This one made me laugh out loud for sure!! Skipper looks hilarious blowing that giant Alphorn 

Click to expand...

 Skipper said that blowing the Alp horn is harder than it looks! 



JensBudgies said:



This is one of my absolute favorites! Skipper really looks like he is blowing that horn! His face is too cute! 

The whole scene is just downright adorable!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Jen! I'm glad you like it. roud:



LynandIndigo said:



Thanks for brightening up my Day Miss Deb... I couldn't stop laughing... Skipooter and Sparky look really good all dressed up in there Octoberfest clothes... But where is Sparky's & Skipooter's German Music Box...

Click to expand...

 They didn't want to bring their music box outdoors because they didn't want to risk the grass being wet with dew and ruining it, Lyn. I'm glad the picture brightened your day. 



nuxi said:



OMG,that's too funny and cute!:laugh: Thank you,Deb!:hug:

Click to expand...

 I'm glad you like it, Gaby. Thank you. 


The winners of the "Find the Snickers" portion of the adventure have ALREADY been determined! :wow:

StarlingWings and Jen's Budgies won for the Northern Hemisphere
and
LynandIndigo won for the Southern Hemisphere

Special Karma Awards have been made to the three winners. ​
Those of you still looking for the snickers are welcome to PM me with your answers if you'd like confirmation prior to my posting of the answers later in the week. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see the boys are ready for the Oktoberfest, they look so cute in their matching outfits!  And despite the traditional foods there, it's good they haven't forgotten their Snickers bars.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

O-M-G...:laughing: I'm quite sure Gaby is loving this

Hope our trio goes easy on the ale. Wouldn't want them to get too tipsy.

Thanks for another gut-busting moment courtesy of the Faerybunch


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aluz said:



I see the boys are ready for the Oktoberfest, they look so cute in their matching outfits!  And despite the traditional foods there, it's good they haven't forgotten their Snickers bars.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Ana! 
The boys are looking forward to trying some German grown millet during their Oktoberfest celebration. 



Jedikeet said:



O-M-G...:laughing: 
Hope our trio goes easy on the ale. Wouldn't want them to get too tipsy.

Thanks for another gut-busting moment courtesy of the Faerybunch

Click to expand...

 The boys are happy to oblige! *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

For some reason I can't stop laughing at their tiny little feet in those shoes:laughing::laughing2: You are a marvel Deborah .


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Cathy, I'm with you... the shoes!! So cute!
Thanks, Faerybee.. this is one of my all time faves. You are one talented lady


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ah, Deb - your boys Really know how to celebrate a holiday! And they Really know what to wear while they party - those Shoes - those Hats - that Noisemaker (um, Alphorn) - not to mention the perfect setting for such a festive occasion! Since I hardly ever get out, I love to go virtually everywhere with your boys; I can live the adventurous life vicariously through them!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



For some reason I can't stop laughing at their tiny little feet in those shoes:laughing::laughing2: You are a marvel Deborah .

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Miss Cathy! roud:



jrook said:



Cathy, I'm with you... the shoes!! So cute!
Thanks, Faerybee.. this is one of my all time faves. You are one talented lady

Click to expand...

Thanks, Judy -- you are very kind. 



SPBudgie said:



Ah, Deb - your boys Really know how to celebrate a holiday! And they Really know what to wear while they party - those Shoes - those Hats - that Noisemaker (um, Alphorn) - not to mention the perfect setting for such a festive occasion! Since I hardly ever get out, I love to go virtually everywhere with your boys; I can live the adventurous life vicariously through them!

Click to expand...

 Ollie, the boys definitely like to celebrate and live life to the fullest!  You and I both can live vicariously through their adventures as I'll certainly never have first hand experience of all the things they enjoy. *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Where were the Snickers Bars?

​*


----------

